# Ricky Cain's new tank



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.terracorp.ru/news.asp?id=25

- Radisson hotel, Berlin
- Russian designer
- acrylic
- 11.5 meters (40') diameter
- 14 meters (46') high
- internal elevator with clear walls
- 2 years to complete
- 150 tons of water

English:
http://www.domaquaree.de/index.php?...6764bb6c850&Action=showDomaquaree_Entwicklung

--Nikolay


----------

